# Chimp Spanner - Dark Age of Technology (All Roads Lead Here)



## ShadyDavey (Dec 13, 2011)

CHIMP SPANNER - Dark Age of Technology by basickrecords on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I don't know if this has been posted yet (if so I missed it and I apologise!) but in case it hasn't....

Basick Records - Releases - CHIMP SPANNER - All Roads Lead Here

Well worth the wait!! Or rather roll on February the 12th 2012.....this teaser track in all it's glory is just the taster.....and mighty fine it is too.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 13, 2011)

Fuck yes

EDIT:

The Algorithm is on Basick now?!!? That is epic!


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've listened to this so many times today. Fucking love me some Chimp 

EDIT: Also, I love the EP name. I wish he still had all those old demos up on his soundclick. I'm pretty sure there was a demo called All Roads Lead Here.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2011)

Saw the email announcement for this this morning, will definitely be picking it up


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, this will be quite the birthday present.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 13, 2011)

Epic Birthday present! 

This track is kicking my brains out softly.....great tone and textures. Sorta Vangelis with balls


----------



## loktide (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 13, 2011)

Loving it!


----------



## IamSatai (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw Chimp Spanner live in Dublin 10 days ago. It was magnificent. They played this song, and two other new songs. I felt privileged to experience the new tunes so soon. Of course they played the old songs too, which was a serious experience.


----------



## gunch (Dec 13, 2011)

DEM SYNTHS

YUSSSS


----------



## bulb (Dec 14, 2011)

perfection


----------



## IamLukas (Dec 14, 2011)

Great, really looking forward to this .


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 14, 2011)

Love Paul's work. That is all.


----------



## DLG (Dec 14, 2011)

excellent.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm glad that I bought "At The Dreams Edge" and learned about Chimp Spanner! 
Everything about his music is just amazing, and I love some good instrumental music now and then! ^_^
This new album is a must have!


----------



## McKay (Dec 14, 2011)

If this isn't a 40k reference I will be very disappointed.


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 14, 2011)

Will be preordering this for sure.


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 14, 2011)

neat stuff


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 14, 2011)

Love this, stoked for the new EP. Does remind me of the Tekken soundtrack though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 4, 2012)

This is released in 2 days! Sounds fucking amazing.


----------



## skykill3R (Feb 4, 2012)

AAAAA!!!(screaming) I can't wait any more, i want it NOW!!!


----------



## travis bickle (Feb 4, 2012)

At the dreams edge is on daily rotation at the ortiz compound. Truly amazing guitart work and songwriting. Top notch stuff. I cant wait to get this new release. I may opt to get the vinyl version.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 4, 2012)

I just got mine in the mail. Woo!


----------



## travis bickle (Feb 4, 2012)

vinyl + digital download purchased. cant fucken wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 4, 2012)

Man, this EP is good. Really good.


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll be at the Basick showcase, anyone else going?
BASICK HMV Showcase - Feb 6th 2012! | News | Basick Records

Plus this is a great vid, just can't get enough of the groove 20mins in!


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Feb 4, 2012)

It all flows too well, this is just so sick. I've only been very recently dipping into Chimp, and boy i'm becoming smitten quickly.


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm trying to find a video of Paul playing through a new solo...I just saw it a few days ago, but I can't seem to remember where. Maybe facebook? Doesn't seem to be there... anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## LadyKiller (Feb 5, 2012)

this new EP is amazing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 5, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> I'm trying to find a video of Paul playing through a new solo...I just saw it a few days ago, but I can't seem to remember where. Maybe facebook? Doesn't seem to be there... anyone know what I'm talking about?



You mean this?

Feb 1, 2012 5:31am | Facebook

Sounds fucking amazing.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 5, 2012)

Cloud City. <3


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 5, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> You mean this?
> 
> Feb 1, 2012 5:31am | Facebook
> 
> Sounds fucking amazing.



THANK YOU


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Feb 5, 2012)

Just got my download today.... I am in love. 

Seriously, there are very few musicians out there who, in my opinion, compose anywhere near the level of CS. So perfect.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 5, 2012)

Finally purchased his entire discography. About time! I have the download link for the new album but will wait for it to arrive, hopefully Tuesday! 
Also preordered Messhugah and TRAM  
So excited!


----------



## SamSam (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see this tomorrow!

I'll be at the HMV showcase too, who else is going?


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 5, 2012)

Just figured out the title track on guitar, I'll try to put up a video by tomorrow


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2012)

Perfect. Can't wait!


----------



## bigswifty (Feb 6, 2012)

Cloud City was incredible. Absolutely love Paul's playing!

Does anybody know what he uses for synth? Keyboard and patches perhaps, cause I'm a sucker for that sound hes got coming from keys. I want to use it


----------



## Gnash (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## travis bickle (Feb 6, 2012)

Got my download link yesterday but will have to wait until his evening to give it a proper listen.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 6, 2012)

Pre-ordered the digipak - roll on the arrival!


----------



## SirToastalot (Feb 6, 2012)

bey0ndreaz0n said:


> I'll be at the Basick showcase, anyone else going?





SamSam said:


> I'll be at the HMV showcase too, who else is going?




I'll be going as well. How will we be able to identify each other?
Quickly improvised SS.org T-shirts or clutching paper cut-outs of 7-string guitars? 

Hopefully the merch stand will be well stocked with Mr. Spanner's new EP.


----------



## Yaris (Feb 6, 2012)

I bought the Cd+Vinyl pack today and it came with the download, listening now .

On an unrelated note, does anyone know how long shipping usually takes from Basick to the US? I bought a Blotted Science CD in December and it's not here yet. I know it's slow since I bought a Chimp Spanner shirt from them in November 2010 and it didn't arrive until late February 2011 but I was hoping that wasn't normal.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't really speak for Basick, yet I know I have experienced the most varied arrival times as far as concurrent shipping of my CD's is concerned, having seen everything from 2 days to a week and a half, sometimes in the same country! A full month however, leads me to believe the package might have been lost, so I'd check that out with them.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Feb 6, 2012)

listened to the first half on the way to work this morning. so far it's glorious. i expected no less from him. can't wait to go retune my 8 and fiddle around with some of these sometime this week!

i like how his backing rhythms are just as amazing as the leads that are playing on top. it's nice to hear music where the leads aren't the "star" and the overall jam just grooves along together so well. MIND BLASTIC.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 6, 2012)

Album bought and awaiting arrival. A bit bummed the Supererogation remix ep is only on the vinyl copy. Judging by the Algorithm remix i came across on youtube they'll be awesome.


----------



## The Uncreator (Feb 6, 2012)

Very sexy. Will definitely be picking this up.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 6, 2012)

Just bought the digital download since i had free mp3 credit sitting there doing nothing. 


Ep is on player now.  Epic.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Feb 6, 2012)

I need to get paid so I can buy this, TRAM, and VoM! 
Also, I didn't see this posted so I'll leave this here.
Chimp Spanner - Mobius Pt. 1 Playthrough


----------



## Lianoroto (Feb 7, 2012)

What is this I don't even... And why are my pants wet?

Oh, I know. Couldn't wait for the CD to arrive in the mail, so I downloaded the digital album. And now my brain is frakked sideways! Paul just creates so tasty riffs. Unbelievable!


----------



## TimTomTum (Feb 7, 2012)

Soo good.


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n (Feb 7, 2012)

That Mobius pt1 link didn't work, here you go:

CHIMP SPANNER Mobius Pt. 1 Guitar Playthrough - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection


----------



## gunch (Feb 7, 2012)

Most tasteful leads in the game bar none.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 7, 2012)

picked this up from the postoffice today...







Haven't heard it yet, but I look forward to giving it a thorough listen!


----------



## Lechugaz (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone went to the London show last night with Algorithm and Uneven Structure? I bought both the new EP and the old album. EPIC WIN.


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 7, 2012)

I had a blast learning this song, this album is amazing!


----------



## chimp_spanner (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey all - Long time no log in! Thanks for the great feedback - as I was saying to someone the other day, working in secrecy is kind of scary because you have NO idea how the final product is going to be received. I'm just glad it's going down well. I've already made a start on the next full length, although I honestly can't say what direction that's going in. I think it's safe to say I won't want to re-tread too much familiar ground!

Cheers again :]


----------



## goherpsNderp (Feb 8, 2012)

i was scared when you said that it would be different and less "futuristic" as the last one. was pleasantly surprised that all of the 'signature' aspects to your music were all there, and that the mood was just different. cloud city was the perfect end to the EP though.

only complaint is that #2 sounded like filler, and could have easily just merged into Mobius 1, but i can see how it makes sense to allow the listener to quickly skip to 'the good stuff' by having the track separation where it was. i listened to it 7 times yesterday, so im taking a break before it gets so deeply lodged into my brain that i won't be able to sleep.

great job though! mind blowing ERG tone, as always. can't wait till your next full release. 

side note: WMP is a piece of shit as far as sound quality is concerned. i hate how you can't disable to auto leveling. anytime there is a quick drop in volume it takes a second or so to register and 'unfuzzify' everything so i can hear it clearly again. in my car or mp3 player everything is fine. happens every single time i listen to an album with those bass hits. (you know what im talking about)


----------



## Doug N (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, just a little mini-bump for this one. Only on my first listen through, not really sure which song I should post here, but I'll just drop this one. Really good stuff.


----------



## BadBovineNickel (Feb 15, 2012)

His stuff is beyond awesome...a great reminder that well crafted melody and actual harmonic movement can still RAWK!!!


----------



## travis bickle (Feb 16, 2012)

ive been killing this ep. paul's strongest effort so far.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2012)

Loving the EP so far. Bloody good stuff as usual.


----------



## TimTomTum (Feb 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why I never see his Bernie Rico 8? And please, where can I find links to Paul's soundtracks. What stuff did he compose for?!


----------



## chimp_spanner (Feb 21, 2012)

TimTomTum said:


> Can anyone tell me why I never see his Bernie Rico 8? And please, where can I find links to Paul's soundtracks. What stuff did he compose for?!



I actually need to correct that wikipedia entry on me - writing soundtracks for games is what I'd love to do, but bugger me if I can get a foot in the door!! I've done some various freelance work but nothing too major. So yes, definitely need to correct that so people don't think I've already achieved one of my biggest goals!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 21, 2012)

I hate to ask this question - but is there any delay on the CD's arriving? Still nothing and I pre-ordered before the 12th. I'll contact Basick directly but I just wondered....

My luck hasn't changed


----------



## Winspear (Feb 21, 2012)

^ I ordered mine on the 5th.
Wrote to the email they supplied on the 12th - no response
Wrote on Facebook on the 15th - was told they have a new merch team meaning delays and that the email address I used was wrong
Wrote to the email I was given on Facebook a couple of days ago. They replied and said they have forwarded it to the responsible person to check I haven't slipped through the net, but that all orders have been completed now (this was 2 days ago).
I haven't got a confirmation of shipping email, or a response from said responsible person.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 22, 2012)

Bloody Hell.....this makes me both angry and unhappy at the same time. I don't particularly want to harsh anyone via email but I expect good service from a company regardless of who they are or what they deal in. 

Time to kick ass I guess then.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah..I'm going to write again tonight as I got that email on the 19th. 
Sucks, I'm also having no replies from like 5 other companies I've emailed at the moment too haha!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 22, 2012)

I got a response within 30 minutes confirming the Merch. Room changeover and having passed on the relevant PayPal transaction number they're going to double check the order status. I can't fault the customer service so here's hoping for a speedy resolution and some sweet candy for my ears


----------



## Winspear (Feb 23, 2012)

Never did get a response but my stuff has arrived just now


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 23, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Never did get a response but my stuff has arrived just now



Mine's "In the post" so hopefully tomorrow will see me skipping joyfully about and listening to some new tunes


----------



## brector (Feb 23, 2012)

I ordered on the 7th, and it was on my doorstep yesterday afternoon, hopefully you will get yours soon Davey

-Brian


----------



## Rational Gaze (Feb 23, 2012)

chimp_spanner said:


> Hey all - Long time no log in! Thanks for the great feedback - as I was saying to someone the other day, working in secrecy is kind of scary because you have NO idea how the final product is going to be received. I'm just glad it's going down well. I've already made a start on the next full length, although I honestly can't say what direction that's going in. I think it's safe to say I won't want to re-tread too much familiar ground!
> 
> Cheers again :]



It was pretty fantastic dude. Given what you have said that you have enough material left over for a full release, and given the quality of this EP, I cannot possibly imagine what you have brewing. Cloud City has some of the most tasteful leads that I have heard in a very long time. Again, excellent stuff. You continue to impress.


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 24, 2012)

Listening to it right now.. right before throwing my guitar out the window and having sex with the disk, this stuff is just amazing!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 13, 2012)

Still nothing in the post (after more than a month!) and the Merch. Department have stopped responding to emails - even the understanding and reasonable ones I am in the habit of sending when I have a genuine grievance. 

Pissed off is an understatement.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow that really sucks! Post to them on FB


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 15, 2012)

Just to keep people update - spoke to them via Facebook and they were apologetic, friendly and helpful. The order has seemingly "slipped through the cracks" and to make amends (even whilst I lay the blame at the feet of Royal Mail) they're sending me the Aliases CD as well as "All Roads Lead Here".

Thanks Basick


----------



## Eptaceros (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been trying to post this in the Chimp Spanner tabs thread in the Music Theory section, but I've been getting error messages.

Dark Age of Technology.gp5

Sorry it took a while (hate tabbing in GP), but finally! Here's most of the guitar parts for Dark Age of Technology, not including the accompaniment during the clean, funky part and select harmonies elsewhere. Anyone willing to punch in the bass and drums is more than welcome. Tabit users, I have a tabit version as well. Enjoy!

If any mods can move this post to the appropriate thread, that'd be great


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 16, 2012)

goherpsNderp said:


> only complaint is that #2 sounded like filler, and could have easily just merged into Mobius 1, but i can see how it makes sense to allow the listener to quickly skip to 'the good stuff' by having the track separation where it was. i listened to it 7 times yesterday, so im taking a break before it gets so deeply lodged into my brain that i won't be able to sleep.


 

Aw man, I love the second track. It's so moody, and eerie. I'm actually glad it was part of another song.

EDIT: wasn't part of another song.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 16, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> Hey guys, I've been trying to post this in the Chimp Spanner tabs thread in the Music Theory section, but I've been getting error messages.
> 
> Dark Age of Technology.gp5
> 
> ...



Thanks bro, gonna work on this some this weekend!

Eric


----------



## CPMurray (Mar 17, 2012)

This is surely some great work, I agree. I enjoy it, probably more than at the dream's edge. Favorite tracks on this EP?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 17, 2012)

Cloud City is my favourite  I haven't actually listened to the whole EP a great deal yet, but I find myself putting that song on again and again when I have time. 
I actually played that track to the group I study audio with at university, a very diverse group - they loved it!!
Very tasty, I think it has Guthrie written all over it


----------



## Yaris (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure what happened but in February I bought the LP/CD/Digipak from the basick bandcamp page. I received the vinyl and the cd in the mail a few weeks later. I just got home yesterday and I saw that I had been sent another copy of All Roads Lead Here in CD format, so I have 2 CDs. I'm gonna check to see if they charged me again cause this is kinda weird.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Apr 4, 2012)

This EP is really the best music I´ve heard for a long time. Möbius is my favourite (all 3 parts), I love that part 3 is like part 1 on crack .


----------



## fassaction (Apr 5, 2012)

Chimp Spanner music reminds me so much of the awesome video game music from the 80s and early 90s.


----------



## Dan Halen (Apr 5, 2012)

Im personally A fan of Cloud City and Mobius II. something about that Hirajoshi sounding riff that gets me. I love when people use asian riffing.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (May 1, 2012)

In case any of you weren't aware, Boris is a beast of a drummer.


----------

